# 10% off at Swell Reptiles this Christmas!



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi folks

Christmas is coming early this year as Swell has got a few great offers for you.

*10% off Christmas Sale*

Enter the voucher code HOHOHO at checkout to get 10% off (online only). There's a minimum spend of £25 for this offer and it excludes VivExotic products. Must be used at time of purchase, but you can use the code on as many purchases as you like. Offer ends soon. See: Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food

*33% off RRP on VivExotic Repti-Stax (new compact vivs)*

In a special seasonal promotion, we have slashed our prices of Viv Exotic Repti-Stax and they are now a third off RRP. This offer ends on December 14th 2012. This offer is not valid with voucher codes. See: Buy Discounted Viv Exotic LX Compact Reptile Vivariums from Swell Reptiles

*Clearance sale on old VivExotic models*

You can still get a few of the last remaining VX24, VX36 and VX48 models in our clearance section here, including the popular VX36 Beech (just £64.99). See here: Clearance Vivariums

Merry Christmas and don't forget HOHOHO!


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

i would like to say that swell reptiles are one of the good suppliers out there folks.....

i have bought viv's,bulbs,guards,etc, from them on many occasions,they were delivered free of charge up to Scotland...

the one time a viv arrived with a glass door smashed in transit,swell reptiles had a replacement door,sent free of charge within 48 hours of calling them

i can recommend these guys : victory:

cheers shaun


----------

